# Clawed hands and a wiper motor?



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm trying to build a prop which would have claws (think kind of like the ones in those crane games) which would open and close. I need a motor that will run at a slow rate. I was baffled until I saw one of the posts here about a windshield washer motor. The only problem I see is that I'm concerned about size and power. How large are those motors?

I'm going to have a 3-3 1/2" diameter arm.

Thanks


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

everything about wiper motors and more
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

that is exactly the kind of information I need. Time to order one and see what I can do with it.

If it won't fit the claws, I'll at least be able to use it for something else.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe you can use it for a kicking hangman too.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.oneillpcs.com/hauntedhosting/LadyIron/


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/santahangman.asp


----------

